

Ask HN: Will face shooting app be rejected? - rizhang

I want to make an app that uses the camera to detect and face and let&#x27;s you shoot at it. The app will have cartoon violence and is meant to be humorous. Do you think the violent part will get the app rejected?
======
edsiper2
do you think is something what people really want ?

------
anigbrowl
Yes.

